# EAT A SNICKERS, KIM !



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you )))

Dennis


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

If only it were so easy! Thanks.

Steve


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool….....................I'll leave it there, this time Danúm…....;-J


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Maybe if we are sending Dennis Rodman to represent the US…South Korea could send Danum.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice one Dan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

funny!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Some say North Korean officers could be easily defeated with a giant magnet…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dan you crack me up big time LOL


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

funniest propaganda ever


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

